# 8-27 [79'' Bull Shark - New PR]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan, Mitch, Josh & I hit the beach a couple of evenings ago to see if the southern ray that Nathan caught a few days prior would produce any bull sharks. Sure enough, it did, in the form of my new best bull shark! She ate a wing from a 25ish pound southern ray on a short drop on my Daiwa 900H that I bought from Pompano Joe this past spring. With the big, comfy aluminum t-bar & Alan Tani drag upgrade that Joe installed, the angry female bull stood no chance! The fight only lasted about 20 minutes, & after popping the 16/0 circle out quick & taking a few photos she was safely released. Unfortunately the trip was quite slow aside from that fish, but luckily we still got to enjoy beautiful weather, & I'm still super stoked on that bull - no complaints here! It's good to be back in Florida.  

*Tally for the Evening:* 

*Josh: * A few ladies
*Nathan:* A couple of ladies
*Me: * 79'' bull shark (new personal record!)
*Mitch: * Didn't break off (a new personal record as well!)

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Yup - that one counts. Nice shot!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Good shark and thats no BULL!(shameless pun intended)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Sawyer, I see you got that Tat we talked about! Send me a close up in a text!


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

Always read your reports. Glad you're back. You and Limit out are always informative and entertaing. Nice Bull!


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Is the shark bite anygood in the Pensacola/Navarre area in late September? That's my next trip down that way.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Nice job Sawyer, I see you got that Tat we talked about! Send me a close up in a text!


Thanks brother! & yup, I did, text incoming!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TNshark said:


> Is the shark bite anygood in the Pensacola/Navarre area in late September? That's my next trip down that way.


Absolutely! That's actually one of the best times of the yesr, in my opinion anyways.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

crabbait said:


> Always read your reports. Glad you're back. You and Limit out are always informative and entertaing. Nice Bull!


Really appreciate that man, we're glad you enjoy our reports! :thumbup:


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds good, maybe I'll see y'all around. Usually fish the Atlantic side, but the gulf is 6 hrs closer for me.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great looking photos and awesome report....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Great looking photos and awesome report....


Thanks bud, glad you enjoyed the report! Plenty more to come.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice shark and great shot. That thing is going to bite your butt!! LOL


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice shark and great shot. That thing is going to bite your butt!! LOL


Buddy why don't you get on down here so I can get you on a shark already?! :thumbup:


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice Shark great photos...cool tatt!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Nice Shark great photos...cool tatt!


Thanks man, got the tattoo back in May! Got a lot of nice compliments on it so far.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Nathan, Mitch, Josh & I hit the beach a couple of evenings ago to see if the southern ray that Nathan caught a few days prior would produce any bull sharks. Sure enough, it did, in the form of my new best bull shark! She ate a wing from a 25ish pound southern ray on a short drop on my Daiwa 900H that I bought from Pompano Joe this past spring. With the big, comfy aluminum t-bar & Alan Tani drag upgrade that Joe installed, the angry female bull stood no chance! The fight only lasted about 20 minutes, & after popping the 16/0 circle out quick & taking a few photos she was safely released. Unfortunately the trip was quite slow aside from that fish, but luckily we still got to enjoy beautiful weather, & I'm still super stoked on that bull - no complaints here! It's good to be back in Florida.
> 
> *Tally for the Evening:*
> 
> ...


They are in the Rivers right now//


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Sawyer, great post and pics. I'm glad you volunteered to be my shark leader tester.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Kim said:


> Dang Sawyer, great post and pics. I'm glad you volunteered to be my shark leader tester.


Kim, if you had joined us on our last few trips you'd be taking that statement back!  I can't stay hooked up to save my life! Two days ago an absolute stud of a bull shark got me hung up around a buoy chain & I couldn't get her free before my trace failed. Maybe one of your leaders would have faired better....


----------

